# XP3 or Fluval 405?



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Due to some unknown reason I find myself having to replace both my filters on my 80gal tank. The power went out and now for some reason neither filter that I had running will work. I will probably have to order something online as the prices in Kamloops for filters is silly. 

What I am wondering is which would be the best filter for this size tank? 

Thanks!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jlaquatics, XP3, free shipping and awesome prices!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

xp4 is what I would go with. I cant see a power outage causing your filters to break down. Have you tried to clean the impellors?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd go with the XP3. I find them to be easier to maintain and more flexible with the media you can put in them. I actually have 2 on my 75G tank as I like to overdo it with filtration.


----------



## e8c8k6ic (Jul 7, 2010)

never used Fluval 405, but got my xp3 from JL 4 yrs ago and still running perfectly.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

as comparison between my Xp2 and two Fluval 205's, the impellor and flow in the Xp is almost twice that of Fluval. Xp is also quieter. 
While all the filters over the two years since they've been new are operating just fine, I'd stay with the Xp of any model unless I could afford the Ehiem or a home in Shaunessy.

Has anyone also noticed that the Xp impellor is twice the size of the Fluval?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Never personally owned an XP , so i cant speak on its behalf.As for using a Fluval, i have owned several and to this day still have two running like champs without any issues(3yrs going).I can tell you that the 04/05 series is quite quiet to the point i have to get near it to actually hear it run.No other problems have appeared either and no parts have been replaced.Only some media has had to be changed in the last year or so.Bottom line, the choice is yours to make at the end of the day along with what fish you are keeping or gonna keep.Expenses come a close second with cost/power use/part availability etc.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

XP3 hands down. The only fluval I would get will be the FX5. The older ones are not reliable in long term.
Usually gasket and sealing problems ending up with water leaking out of the fluvals.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Eheim's are awesome, my only regret after IPU convinced me that this was THE canister filter to buy for my setup, was that they stopped bringing in eheim filter media. i asked them to call me when they brought some in (this was about 3 months ago) and eventually gave up and bought some bigger sponge for a different filter and cut it down. kinda ticks me off actually that they'd try so hard to sell this filter and then stop bringing in the blue sponge media.
might be another reason to get the XP

i agree with eternity to go buy it at JL aquatics too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy with my XP3s. I usually use Eheims, but no complaints about XPs.

Check the classifieds. Betta boy is selling an XP3 for $90 and there are probably others in there as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find the flow on the XP3 really really slows down when it start getting clogged, unlike my Eheims and Fluvals. But maybe that's the Fluval's bypass. I hate the intake on the XP3 (the little modular sections, my cichlids knock them off so often that I had to fasten my own gasket to secure it after a fish got stuck in the intake). The removal for cleaning the filter is much superior to the Fluval though. My Fluval gets stuck all the time when I try to release the head for filter maintenance.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

The micro filter that goes in the top of the xp3 slows down the flow a lot, removed it, XP3 hands down. Had a fluval 404 back in the day, and the xp3 is a lot quieter.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with a xp4 They are great filters..


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I just got a fluval 405 - but am rethinking my purchase. The woman at petsmart said that it is easier to prime the 405. Is the xp3 hard to prime? I can't believe the price at Jlaquatics - I guess there is shipping on top. I paid $199 for the 405 - so I could get a XP4 for the same price.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

XP3 is SUPER easy to prime. just pour water in the spout and keep pouring until there's no more bubbles and you're set to go.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yup XP3 is no fuss priming. Tried to reprime my Fluval 405 last night. Water in the output hose. Took a bit of monkeying around with.

My first canister was a new Fluval 405. Also cannot resist a FX5 at an unbelievable price. Have several used XP3. Fluvals are ok. but still prefer the REna XP.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Renas have been the easiest to prime filter I've owned so far, but it could also be that it's the latest one I've owned, so I learned to minimize hose length, which seems to be the cause of most priming issues.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I just went through all this myself, I ended up going with the Fluval 405, I thought it worked great, had some priming issues on setup, some parts do not feel as well built as they should be, but it is quiet (faint drone) and seems to do a great job filtering.

I then got the Eheim pro 3 2075 (thanks to the reccomendation of 2wheels) I can tell you this is a much better filter than the Fluval 405 in my opinion, I cannot hear it, it primes easily and seems built with quality, they are on sale right now for right around the same cost of a fluval 405, and they DO NOT come with those ugly green spray bars! nice smoke colored ones. This would be my pick for your tank

The Rena was also on my list, I think I would have gone for it over the fluval if it was not for the athetics of the input/output assembly, and the fantastic buy I got on the FLuval 405.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 2075 is a smoking deal right now. Like 30% cheaper than the 2028 I got 5 years ago at Big Al's.  If I needed a filter, I'd get one for sure. I've been thinking about getting it anyway, but I think my wife would kill me as I already have 3 to spare.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

In my eheim 2228 and 2075 filters i'm using impellers from 2 ehiem 2080 and the flow rate are a lot better . So if you want more flow rate in your xp3 jst upgrade your impeller and it will give you the flow rate you desire and it won't cost that much to do.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an older fluval 303 which works, but Hands down the rena xp4 is easier to deal with and gives you lots of options on types of filtration (biological, sponges, ect) super easy to use and clean and get a proper seal. I find the fluval seems to leak for the first lil while till it gets a proper suction, don't know if thats normal.

If I were to compare the two i would say the xp4 over the fluval. I got very fustrated with the fluval whereas the rena is an easy breezy no brainer.

I will agree that the rena loses flow when it gets clogged.. but a simple cleaning will fix your problem.

You can also get them cheap off pets and pond .com


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I find the fluval seems to leak for the first lil while till it gets a proper suction, don't know if thats normal.


No that's not normal. I would suspect either your gasket is not seating properly or it's starting to fail. I'd get a new gasket. If you have a power outage or stop the filter for any reason, the seal will break and the filter will start to leak again (don't ask me how I know this - and no, it wasn't a Fluval, it was an Eheim).


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

XP3 but EHEIM FTW!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i will never use a fluval 405 again they are absolute garbage . the oring went on mine so i replaced it and still leaked all over . it is pure junk . rena or if u are gonna go fluval the new g6 or a fx5 i have 2 fx5 and a xp4 on my 170


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i will never use a fluval 405 again they are absolute garbage . the oring went on mine so i replaced it and still leaked all over . it is pure junk . rena or if u are gonna go fluval the new g6 or a fx5 i have 2 fx5 and a xp4 on my 170 . i had an ehime 2028 and it leaked all over someones carpet lol . and there priming pump sucks .


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I returned my 405 today ($199) and picked up an Eheim 2075 at jlaquatics for nearly the same price ($212). In fact as the Eheim includes the media - so I actually saved $40. The timing of this tread was prefect - thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

BTW - Eheims 2075 are $300 at big Als and the media replacements are more than twice the price...jlaquatics rocks! Too bad they don't sell freshwater fish


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Roaming Ravyn said:


> BTW - Eheims 2075 are $300 at big Als and the media replacements are more than twice the price...jlaquatics rocks! Too bad they don't sell freshwater fish


You will not be dissapointed, I am really happy with that filter on my tank, its incredibly quiet and top knotch quality IMO


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep that 2075 is a steal. I bought a 2028 6 years ago with media for $350 on sale! If I didn't have 3 spare filters already, I'd buy these to replace all my big filters.


----------

